# Pete The Legend



## timster (May 10, 2009)

Peter came to see me yesterday to give some much needed advice on my car.It hasn't had a good going over since last september so broke out the 220 and cracked on.I thought it looked okay but pete's pro eyes soon picked up other areas that i'd missed and will now be rectifying that this afternoon.Cheers Pete and thanks for your valuable time and knowledge:thumb:


----------



## cosmo (Mar 8, 2007)

Has done the same for me too, TOP MAN :thumb:


----------

